# primering my 95 sentra



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok so i got this sanding block and took off alot of the oxidation..but now that i look at other peoples cars that they primered you can see where it was oxidized and what not..btw: im gonna leave it primer flat black

ok here are the pics 
**not the greatest..but u can still see it** 

side before 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car1.jpg 

sides after*pre wash* 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car4.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car5.jpg 

front side 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car9.jpg 

back 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car6.jpg 


after wash..**night time** 
will get better pics tomorrow 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car10.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car11.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car12.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car13.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car14.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car15.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car16.jpg 

so i took a medium grit sand paper today and went over the car(no pics yet)and then tomorrow im gonna take a soft grit paper and smooth it out..but do u think after i primer it ..u will be able to see the lines and stuff..(ex: the top of the car)? 

also ..any tips?

i want a smooth look..like this(not a sentra but i like the way the primer looks)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/7e_1.jpg


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

what grit papers are you using?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wipe the car down with an acitone to get rid of all the dust, what did you wash it with? car wash soap? dont! it has wax in it. also, you need to take some things off the car lol, like wiper nozzels, door handels, side moldings.


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok well today i finished the sanding..made it all smooth and dang it i washed it with car soap http://armorall.com/prodcat/pages/concentrate_2.14.html :balls: .!!!!(what should i do now?)

here are some pics

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car21.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car20.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car18.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/mojeb21/car/car17.jpg

now im gonna take off the stuff and tape everything.

then on to the primer!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wash with heavy dish soap, let dry, and wipe down with paint thinner.


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> wash with heavy dish soap, let dry, and wipe down with paint thinner.



what will happen if i dont do that?

and can i just power wash it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i found a couple of things you need to do.

it says "remove black vinyl" 
it says "sand more here"


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i found a couple of things you need to do.
> 
> it says "remove black vinyl"
> 
> ...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mojeb21 said:


> what will happen if i dont do that?
> 
> and can i just power wash it?


because of the wax, the paint/primer will not stick as well and could end up flacking off in the future or even 1 days after you apply it. prep work is everything when you paint and the surface much be free of ALL contaminates. unless you want a blotchy, chipping paint job i suggest you find some mineral spirits and wipe it down.


mojeb21 said:


> 1.6pete said:
> 
> 
> > i found a couple of things you need to do.
> ...


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

will wax and grease remover, then power wash and air dry work?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i suppose.......but i wouldnt take any chances. mineral spirits is like $5 a jug, get 2 and a mask, and a rag and go to town.

this is my car, i have the black vinyl taken off, took 3 minutes.


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i suppose.......but i wouldnt take any chances. mineral spirits is like $5 a jug, get 2 and a mask, and a rag and go to town.
> 
> this is my car, i have the black vinyl taken off, took 3 minutes.



so i found out i had some acitone. do i just put it on with a rag and then what???let it air dry? no washing?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no washing, but test it on a small part first and make sure it isnt to strong. all you want to do is take all that sanding dust and wax off, not paint. dont worry if you see red on your cloth, thats the sanding dust, start to worry if you can "smear" the paint around while rubbing.

so; as long as the paint dosent get soft (put your finger on it and it wont be sticky) it is 100% fine


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok..the stuff i had was crapy..so i went to auto zone and then asked them about it they said to just re-sand it and then blow off the dust with a compresor.and then within 24 hours primer it so the pours dont close..because they said u dont wanna keep putting on more stuff on the car.

so i guess ill do that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

poures.........wtf?


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> poures.........wtf?



yea ..i guess its like skin...thats what the dude told me..u wanna primer it within 24 hours of sanding so the primer will stick good


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

this thread needs more prepsol.


----------

